# "THE" Bomb.



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

What do I even say....I thought my round 2 would be able to stand up to ya. NOPE! You are THE BOTL!!! Going to have some of that rum and an Anejo tonight and just think about how generous of a person you are...I'll get you back someday!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

*holy F***k*


----------



## chrisie (Sep 3, 2007)

Man where does this person Killer live? That is a big present. Very good contest.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

So if I talk smack to Mario enough, will this happen to me ?? Jesus!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

chrisie said:


> Man where does this person Killer live? That is a big present. Very good contest.


no contest...just an ass whoppen


----------



## chrisie (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh man that is a good ass whoppen. I hate to see him when he's really mad--don't you?


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG! Congrats man, it'll take you a lot of smoking time  I love the partagas D4, one of the best habanos in my opinion. Btw I'm still shocked of how can you guys be generous, I never saw a community like this, its really another world, a better one


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

*OMG Thats Crazy!!!*


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

In the words of the great Harry Carey...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

It's okay to walk away with your tail between your legs....and stogies in your pockets and your hand on that bottle!!! 

Sweet hit, Mario!!! That should be the crippling needed to prove who should stand atop the mountain!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well there is no doubt at all who is the bomb king around here now! You gave him a good run at first Lok but that hit is the craziest thing I have ever seen!!!! Mario you are the man!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHA. Mario,you are truly a first class Botl. Lok you are one very lucky man to get your a$$ smacked like that, by the LK. Mario you are truly a mad man.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome annihilation Mario! Greg's gotta be on life support at this point. Congrats to you both on a battle well fought!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess this one is all over.... TKO!!!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

This has been a most epic battle, havne't seen one like it since the 1994 US Figure Skating Championships. Tany vs. Nancy, Lok vs LK awe inspiring.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

Well done Mario... are there any doubters left? Hmm? Yeah didn't think so.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man when I started this, I really thought I could hang with the dude, I did not think anyone would be able to trump my opening in round 2. I really sent some premo stuff... and then a whole box of Serie G's!!!! He looked at it chuckled and sent back FULL BOXES of Habanos.... a sweet bottle of rum (my favorite rum btw), two sweet hats, 5 Anejos!!!!!, and then some super sweet, super new stuff. The problem is I could retaliate...but only with stuff that I have already used... and what is the point. I just don't posses the resources to put another original quality bomb together that could trump this bad boy... I loose... when and where do you want me to sign the treaty LK? BTW LK now officailly stands for Lok Killer!!! Dead, done, and out....


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow....I don't think I've ever seen a bomb as good as that one. Damn....


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Man when I started this, I really thought I could hang with the dude, I did not think anyone would be able to trump my opening in round 2. I really sent some premo stuff... and then a whole box of Serie G's!!!! He looked at it chuckled and sent back FULL BOXES of Habanos.... a sweet bottle of rum (my favorite rum btw), two sweet hats, 5 Anejos!!!!!, and then some super sweet, super new stuff. The problem is I could retaliate...but only with stuff that I have already used... and what is the point. I just don't posses the resources to put another original quality bomb together that could trump this bad boy... I loose... when and where do you want me to sign the treaty LK? BTW LK now officailly stands for Lok Killer!!! Dead, done, and out....


Well I have to say it takes a big man to admit defeat. Game well played. I had much fun following this.

Hey LK, "Who's Next?" :biggrin:


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Dayum!!!!


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

WHAT A BLOW!!!

That Zacapa 15 is very nice, and the Partagas...UNBELIEVEBLE!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You have been destroyed!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW.......You got knocked the F#@% OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I must say that I am impressed with the extent to which Mario went to show that he is the #1 bomber here on CL. I haven't been here long, but as of now, that remains unquestionable. Until someone has the financial resources to completely and utterly destroy a fellow BOTL here on CL, Mario shall hoist the banner high that he is king. _Perhaps he should be called Leonidas_...

BTW Mario, I'm still waiting...patiently...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

*GAME.......SET........MATCH!*

The day has come young LoK....for you and the few non-believers.......

*NEVER CROSS THE LEGEND KILLER! *

The KING of BOMBS has SPOKEN!!! :mrcool:

---------------------------------------

Greg....it was my pleasure man....haven't done something like that in a while and you are well-deserving man. You are a true BOTL bud! I hope you enjoy everything. Those Monte's are already over a year old...and should be very good!!! Many favs there of mine...so this was a personal hit. I also recently had one of the Anejo Sharks from the same box yours came from and man was it good. So enjoy....and dont worry about ever getting me back, I went overboard just to make it more special. Now you can take your retaliation and blast another member of CL in my honor!  This was a load of fun and once again....thank you for your massive hit as well!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> BTW Mario, I'm still waiting...patiently...


----------



## MikeD (May 20, 2007)

Holy crap Mario!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was the *MOTHER OF ALL BOMBS*!!!!


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

i want those...


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I think that's more than a bomb... that's a bunker buster! Get out the hazmat suits, you're in for a few years of a nice green glow!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

that is insane. By the way, that is my favorite rum. nice to see that LK's taste in rum matches his taste in smoke. 

and the smokes...nothing but astonishing!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

That hit is truly an amazing thing! Now we all know why they call Mario the Legend Killer! Absolutely incredible, MP...very very nice!! 

BTW, where's Squiddy's comments on the subject??


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Thre has to be someone here that can out bomb him....lol next time i get a few hundred to throw around i am going to beat that bomb, and that is a promise.... Maybe we can set some sort of bombing record.

MansonicMan...!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> Thre has to be someone here that can out bomb him....lol next time i get a few hundred to throw around i am going to beat that bomb, and that is a promise.... Maybe we can set some sort of bombing record.
> 
> MansonicMan...!!


Only THE GHOST could slay that dragon.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Only THE GHOST could slay that dragon.


I don't know if even The Ghost could take on the LK. Hey, The Ghost is dead...maybe he messed around with MP in a past life.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I believe it can be done......


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> I believe it can be done......


Just need a coalition...Then he can brace himself for shock & awe.

I'm stiill in shock over that bomb he fired off....damn


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I know, That was a MOAB(mother of all bombs), i was impressed which is very difficult to do.

Mansonicman...!!!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> *GAME.......SET........MATCH!*
> ....and dont worry about ever getting me back, I went overboard just to make it more special. Now you can take your retaliation and blast another member of CL in my honor!  This was a load of fun and once again....thank you for your massive hit as well!


Mario, you truly live up to your LK moniker and epitomize what being a BOTL is all about!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That was an absolute carpet bombing. 

Mario, you did an awesome job showing that you are truly the greatest master of bombs on this board. You are what legends are made of.

Greg, you are a deserving BOTL for even trying to stay with him. I couldn't do much better than sending a 5'er of stuff he's had a million times. Great job. Here's me standing alone in the room giving you a clap-clap-clap-clap. Come on, everyone, join in... clap-clap-clap-clap....


----------



## chrisie (Sep 3, 2007)

You know I have never tried a Cuban and from what my husband tells me they are to strong for me. Is he just saying that to me? I noticed since I started smoking more I can't find the key to his bigger humidor box. Can I purchase one somewhere?


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Incredible, just incredible...:errrr:


----------



## Headley-cl (Mar 25, 2007)

WTF Pipster?
The man's freaking willingness to lay down a historic smackdown knows no bounds.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Decent hit there, LK... Squid thinks Lok has learned a valuable lesson here... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> That hit is truly an amazing thing! Now we all know why they call Mario the Legend Killer! Absolutely incredible, MP...very very nice!!
> 
> BTW, where's Squiddy's comments on the subject??


Dood! I was out of town yesterday...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> Thre has to be someone here that can out bomb him....lol next time i get a few hundred to throw around i am going to beat that bomb, and that is a promise.... Maybe we can set some sort of bombing record.
> 
> MansonicMan...!!


ahhhh dude... my opening for round two was easily over a 200 dollar hit....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

R.I.P. LOK Insane hit


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> Thre has to be someone here that can out bomb him....lol next time i get a few hundred to throw around i am going to beat that bomb, and that is a promise.... Maybe we can set some sort of bombing record.
> 
> MansonicMan...!!


Well then M&M, step up son. Go get yourself some glory.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Apperantly you did not read my last post, so allow me to repost it...

Originally Posted by mansonicman 
Thre has to be someone here that can out bomb him....lol next time i get a few hundred to throw around i am going to beat that bomb, and that is a promise.... Maybe we can set some sort of bombing record. There ya go Newb, but seriously i was thinking it would be kind of fun to see who can out do the other, and see just how big we can get them..

At any rate Newb jump right in and don't worry bout mis- reading what others are saying.

MansonicMan...!!!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> Apperantly you did not read my last post, so allow me to repost it...
> 
> Originally Posted by mansonicman
> Thre has to be someone here that can out bomb him....lol next time i get a few hundred to throw around i am going to beat that bomb, and that is a promise.... Maybe we can set some sort of bombing record. There ya go Newb, but seriously i was thinking it would be kind of fun to see who can out do the other, and see just how big we can get them..
> ...


Wow, I just was called a newb by someone with 57 posts to his name. ouch.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Dood! I was out of town yesterday...


I knew there had to be a reason.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Labman said:


> I knew there had to be a reason.


Yeah, and it was an aggrevation to me also, as I missed the Houston Area Herf too...

And I see *YOU'VE* been quietly post-whoring away! <G> Over 3100 as I type this... HAW!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Fishhound said:


> Wow, I just was called a newb by someone with 57 posts to his name. ouch.


insane Fish....obviously he doesnt know who you are.... lol


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you fellas....this sure was fun. No need to start planning a mass attack...even though that is the only way you can battle the LK, by forming a gang!!  Enjoy Greg!!!


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

All in good fun brother, although i am somewhat slow a humor....

MansonicMan...!!!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> All in good fun brother, although i am somewhat slow a humor....
> 
> MansonicMan...!!!


No harm meant, Bro.

Just a little smack talk, thats what these threads are for, its all in the name of entertainment.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

*wow*

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow
wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Great hit LK. No smack talk there like Sqiddy, you are the man.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's sick


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mario..........................will you adopt me?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Mario..........................will you adopt me?


call me Papa!  HAHAHAHA


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Truly incredible hit MP!! I think it's safe to say that your bomb was more than some of us spend on cigars in a whole month!


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you guys here that? That was my keyboard shorting out from the drool coming from my mouth.

That Bomb cost more than my annual cigar budget! That is the biggest, sweetest bomb I have ever seen.

I swore out loud in the middle of my office when I saw those pics. Everyone was staring at me with a very weird look on their face wondering what the heck was going on in my office.

Nice hit, a true BOTL.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Dug this one up from the archives


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Like I posted earlier, this is the type of bomb that legends are made of. I guarantee you Lok is still swollen from this reaming he took!:lol:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Classic LK at his Best....thank you fellas! You guys make it a ton of fun!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW! Let me know how those Partagas are! That is on my wish list.

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

When get something like that.. 
thats when you just curl your tail and go hide in the corner


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Words cannot do a hit like that justice. I certainly bow at the Master's feet. Just an anihilation! Belated congrats to Lok17 and a reserved golf clap to Mario.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Yesterday night was the first time I saw that NUKE. LK is more than well deserved. I'm glad I didn't see that post before I signed up on this forum, I would have been too scared.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

T... K... O...


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, just wow man Mario that was an amazing bomb... wait not bomb but nuke. damn. now I know who I want to be when I grow up.


----------

